# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ما هي الحركة المهدية التي ينتمي اليها الصادق المهدي ؟

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم

ما هي الحركة المهدية التي ينتمي اليها الصادق المهدي ؟ وماهي طائفة الأنصار التي تنتمي اليه 
وهل - الصادق المهدي - يعتبر نفسه المهدي المنتظر ؟

----------


## أبوإبراهيم

انظر الرد هنــا.

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بوركت

----------

